# 216 acres in Helena, Telfair county



## sorin (Oct 5, 2006)

I have 216 acres available for lease in Helena, Telfair county. It is a timber tract with 18 year old pine and some wet bottoms. If interested please reply to SDarabut@aol.com.
Thanks


----------



## tail_slider3d (Oct 6, 2006)

This sounds just like the land that butts up to our club.  How much per acre?


----------



## gruntman (Oct 6, 2006)

sorin, i sent you a e-mail last night. let me know i am very interested.


----------



## jacob williams (Oct 8, 2006)

is this tract around the river? how much per acre? what is a # to contact u?


----------



## SBG (Oct 9, 2006)

Email sent Friday...


----------



## big game (Oct 17, 2006)

post the details


----------



## tail_slider3d (Oct 17, 2006)

He doesnt seem to respond on here but he did respond to my email.  The land buts up to some of our land.  Like he said its about 18 year old pines, they have been select cut 2 years ago.  I leased the place about 5 or 6 years ago.  We killed a nice 10pt off of it.  The people that leased it the next year killed a nice 8 pt. pieball.  Its pretty thick, lots of bedding areas.  Really close to town.  I have probobly been on the land more than he has.
In his email he told me he wanted $12 per acre.  I thought that was high.  If someone is serious about it and will be a good neighbor (QDM) then PM me and I will send you his phone number.


----------



## nova_racecar (Feb 8, 2007)

could you let me know if your going tolease this lnd again. thanks john


----------



## craig37 (Feb 21, 2007)

sorin said:


> I have 216 acres available for lease in Helena, Telfair county. It is a timber tract with 18 year old pine and some wet bottoms. If interested please reply to SDarabut@aol.com.
> Thanks


Let me know how much per acre as soon as possible


----------

